# Sunday(11/03/07)



## Poseidons Prize (Oct 7, 2007)

Need 1 or 2 people to go fishing on Sunday (11/04/07) . Maybe do a little trolling and bottomfishing. Shared expense trip. . . ~$40 or so.Give me a call ifyou would like to go. Ph.#305-849-0045

JD


----------

